# Absicherung Trafo



## tüftler_84 (1 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen zu Transformatoren.
Wir müssen eine Anlage für Nordamerika bauen. Diese wird jetzt aber erstmal in Deutschland betrieben und später evtl. verlagert.
Nun habe ich ein paar Verbraucher die mit 120V betrieben werden müssen.
Der Trafo wird ca 5000VA haben.
Jetzt ist meine Frage welche minimalen Leiterquerschnitt darf ich für die Primär und sekundär seite nehmen. Und welche Art Trafo müsste es für diese Applikation sein?

Ich hätte jetzt mal so gerechnet. 5000VA / 120V =41,6A
Laut Verlegeart könnte ich dann mit 40A Absichern und 6mm² Einzeladern nehmen. Ist die Berechnung soweit richtig?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen.

MfG Tüftler


----------



## element. (1 März 2011)

Bei 5000 VA würde ich zumindest primär dreiphasig arbeiten, das wären dann keine 8A pro Außenleiter. 
Sekundär kommt es auf die Leitungslänge an, pauschal könnte 6mm² ein/zweiphasig passen. 10mm² schaden sicher nicht.

Bedenke den Unterschied 50/60Hz, nicht alle Geräte können beides!

Bleibt noch die Frage, ob ein Sekundäranschluss vom Trafo geerdet werden kann/darf/muss, und ob ein FI möglich/nötig ist. Das habe ich aber nicht im Kopf.


----------



## bimbo (1 März 2011)

*Verwirrende / fehlende Zusammenhänge*



element. schrieb:


> Bei 5000 VA würde ich zumindest primär dreiphasig arbeiten, das wären dann keine 8A pro Außenleiter.
> Sekundär kommt es auf die Leitungslänge an, pauschal könnte 6mm² ein/zweiphasig passen. 10mm² schaden sicher nicht.
> 
> Bedenke den Unterschied 50/60Hz, nicht alle Geräte können beides!
> ...


 
Primär dreiphasig

Was hat das Ding dann sekundär mit FI


----------



## tüftler_84 (1 März 2011)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
Also Primär habe ich jetzt auch so ca. 8A max gerechnet wenn ich den Trafo 3phasig speise.
Die 50/60Hz Frage habe ich ebenfalls beachtet. Da dürfte soweit alles passen.
Ich würde gerne nach dem Trafo auch einen FI setzen für die Steckdosen die mit 120V laufen. Wisst ihr ob dies zulässig ist bzw. möglich?
Mir war auch so als war da mal was das man bestimmt Trafos nicht sekundär absichern darf. Könnt ihr mir da noch weiterhelfen? Vielleicht liege ich jetzt damit auch komplett falsch!!


----------



## element. (1 März 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Primär dreiphasig
> 
> Was hat das Ding dann sekundär mit FI


 
In Gedanken war ich beim 3x400V->1x24VDC Trafo, der hat natürlich einen Dreiphasengleichrichter drin.
Du bekommst zwangsläufig sekundär auch 3 Außenleiter. Kannst Du deine Lasten auf die verteilen?

Zum FI: Eigentlich zählt das Ding doch als Steuertrafo, also muss auch der sekundäre Sternpunkt geerdet werden - oder nicht?

Sekundäre Absicherung nicht erlaubt: Keine Ahnung. vielleicht in Fällen, wo die Leerlaufspannung unzulässig hoch ist, oder beim Wegfall der Last geht eine ordentliche Induktionsspannung ins Netz?


----------



## tüftler_84 (1 März 2011)

Also ich rechne damit das ich später ein 480VAC Netz in Amerika habe. Somit wird mein Trafo später sekundär mit 480VAC eingespeist.
Kriege ich wirklich 3 Außenleiter auch sekundär? Habe einen Trafo der z.B. 2x 120V ausgibt. den Sternpunkt hätte ich jetzt ebenfalls geerdet.


----------



## element. (1 März 2011)

Du meinst 480V primär, oder?

Einen Trafo für so einen weiten Bereich wirst Du nicht kriegen (400...480), da werden primär mehrere Wicklungsanzapfungen nötig sein.
Erkundige dich genau, welche Netzform die Amis haben. Ob es wirklich 3 Außenleiter 120° zueinander sind. Die Amis machen teils auch so tricks wie einen Eckpunkt vom Dreieck erden, zwei Phasen 180° zueinander usw.

Wenn die beiden Phasen an deinem Drehstromtrafo mit 2x120V 120° Winkel zueinander haben, könnte es so sein dass ein Eckpunkt geerdet ist.


----------



## winnman (2 März 2011)

stell dich mal darauf ein dass du ev nur 1 phasig bekommst, dafür aber vielleicht schon deine 120V mit 60Hz.

Wenn du nichts genaues über die Verhältnisse vor Ort weisst, dann einen 1 Phasigen Trafo der Anzaprungen für div. Spannungen hat. zb., 230, 480, . . .  kostet nicht die Welt und du bist für alles offen. bei der Sekundärwicklung lässt du dir noch ein paar Anzapfungen machen umd in Schritten von je 2% so ca. +-8% Abzudecken, dann kannst du das Teil eigentlich weltweit vertreiben


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2011)

*am Rande...*

Hallo zusammen,

also mein Beitrag jetzt hat nichts direkt mit diesem Thema zu tun, aber
ich bin heute in den "Besitz" einer Broschüre über Netzformen in den
USA und Kanada gekommen.

Da ich kein extra Thema öffnen will, hänge ich sie einfach mal an.
Vielleicht hilft sie ja irgendjemanden mal.
Wenn es sie schon irgendwo gibt, geht die Welt auch nicht unter.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

